# Coke or Pepsi?



## caffolote (Aug 15, 2008)

Which do you like better?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 15, 2008)

Pepsi.

Im too used to the taste of coke,so Ive been drinking pepsi alot more recently.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 15, 2008)

I think my preference for Coca-Cola partially stems from all the commercials I have seen while growing up.  Coca-Cola was always about having sweet parties and jamming to music... while Pepsi would always be bad-mouthing Coca-Cola.

So I figured: They must be desperate if they need to make fun of others just to qualify their own brand as being 'better'.  You know, a bully.


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Aug 15, 2008)

Coke has a dry flavor, While Pepsi is sweeter. But I like them both, so meh :/


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 15, 2008)

Jolt or RC, although i try to avoid drinking soda. Messes with my sleep and makes me have to brush my teeth.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2008)

Pepsi is disgusting, I won't trust anyone who prefers it to Coke.

Seriously.


----------



## Suranwrap (Aug 15, 2008)

I drink way too much Pepsi and Rum, its not even funny.
Vote: Pepsi


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Aug 15, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Jolt or RC, although i try to avoid drinking soda. Messes with my sleep and makes me have to brush my teeth.



Messis with your routine, huh? Tip: Don't drink it before sleep :/


----------



## santorix10 (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Coke, but I like Mountain Dew, a Pepsi product, better.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont really like one over the other. To me they're the same, a drink.


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll never drink Pepsi! (not that I could, we just buy Coke for me and Diet Pepsi for my sister and dad, mom never drinks soda)


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 15, 2008)

Coke FTW


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 15, 2008)

Cock for the win


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 15, 2008)

I prefer Pepsi than Coke >__< They're almost the same tho, both are good


----------



## Cresh07 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pepsi all the way, i only drink coke when i have to.. unless it's cherry coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> while Pepsi would always be bad-mouthing Coca-Cola.
> 
> So I figured: They must be desperate if they need to make fun of others just to qualify their own brand as being 'better'.  You know, a bully.




why does Apple come to my mind when you say that???


----------



## Neko (Aug 15, 2008)

Coke all the way.
Vanilla Coke is the only thing I drink. I drink far too much of it, but I love the taste. :3


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 15, 2008)

Diet Coke or Coke Zero all the way!

Of course Diet Dr. Pepper is my favorite soda!


----------



## Spikey (Aug 15, 2008)

Coke tastes like flat Pepsi.

However the ultimate winner of sodas is Dr Pepper.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They taste the same


----------



## Monster On Strin (Aug 15, 2008)

its all about coke


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 15, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Coke all the way.
> Vanilla Coke is the only thing I drink. I drink far too much of it, but I love the taste. :3


Win.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Ugh, Pepsi gives me a headǎche, and I like some of the Coke flavours.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 16, 2008)

I have been an epic coke fan most of my life and now when I have it its kinda boring so pepsi is like something fresh if you know what I mean.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been drinking coke for my entire life. 

My answer is Coke. . .


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe it's because I've been drinking coke all my life, I don't like Pepsi. It's alright, but not as good as coke, imo.


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't vote in this. I grew up only drinking Coke, but now, I like both. I switch every few months. I but Coke for a while, then Pepsi for a while


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Aug 16, 2008)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Cock for the win



Uhh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Diet Coke for me.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jones soda FTW


----------



## FaRReR (Aug 16, 2008)

Pepsi, because it tastes like Australian Coca-Cola!
Ahh, that sweet, refreshing taste...

But I like most soft drinks, except Cherry Coke, which I think tastes like medicine.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2008)

I like Coke better, it's got that original refreshing taste that Pepsi can't beat. Pepsi taste sweeter.


----------



## jellyblobs (Aug 16, 2008)

Coke is the best


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 16, 2008)

Coke ftw!


----------



## Diffusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Coke, but I prefer sprite.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 16, 2008)

Coke and Rum... and then rum and rum depending on how the night is going.


----------



## imz (Aug 16, 2008)

your poll reminded me of the scene in little nicky when he turns coke into pepsi and his roommate tastes it and he's like 'This tastes like pepsi!'

in my opinion, pepsi is a bit more sweet and less fizzy than coke


----------



## Sephi (Aug 16, 2008)

I prefer coke, but it tastes pretty bad if it isn't very cold.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2008)

coke!


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 16, 2008)

RC Cola, anyone?


----------



## signz (Aug 16, 2008)

Coke


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 16, 2008)

Fanta or Schweppes Lemonade.

I drink both but I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 16, 2008)

Neither, Dr. Pepper FTW!


----------



## ackers (Aug 16, 2008)

I like em both but pepsi tastes a bit better to me. I also like vanilla coke and cherry coke.

BTW, some of you drink way too much pop!


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 16, 2008)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Coke



I don't think the link in your sig is allowed..

By the way this topic is about Cola and not other flavors of soda.


----------



## GH0ST (Aug 16, 2008)

Neither ... Both are mixing brown (?) _Sugar_ with aci_dS_ Weird !


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Afri Cola!

But when it comes to Coke and pepsi... my choice would be coke. Definitely.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll drink both, but if I had to chose...  Coke.


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

I can drink both, but I would choose Coke because Pepsi has a weird bubbling effect in my mouth.. Like I would get a mouthful and then most of the liquid would turn to bubbles. Does anyone else have that happen to them??


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 23, 2008)

coke pepsi always copies coke's ideas


----------



## berlinka (Aug 23, 2008)

Coca Cola any day. Pepsi's too sweet and it leaves a bad taste.

My favorite coke is CHERRY COKE by the way.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 23, 2008)

samuraibunny said:
			
		

> I can drink both, but I would choose Coke because Pepsi has a weird bubbling effect in my mouth.. Like I would get a mouthful and then most of the liquid would turn to bubbles. Does anyone else have that happen to them??


Yes. Its not specific for Pepsi.


----------



## Whizz (Aug 23, 2008)

Coca-Cola all the way and I prefer Coke Vanilla. Unfortunately they don't make that anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll take regular, lime or lemon. 


I hate cherry btw, can't drink it.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 24, 2008)

vanilla coke should be an option


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 24, 2008)

depends on my mood.

if i'm chill, i go with coke because it isnt as strong.


if i'm out and active (well maybe not active, but like, out and doing something) i choose pepsi


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 24, 2008)

Sprite and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 24, 2008)

Coke, real coke, not diet or caffeiene free. And none of those fucked in the head flavours either.

Properly chilled, no ice, ice just waters it down. Bottled or canned, but not fountain if possible.

Pepsi is the American beer of cola. It sucks, has no kick and tastes lame.

And those old commercials where they do taste tests, yeah right, like I can't tell the difference. My tastebuds work just fine.
Even a chain smoker can tell.


----------



## JPH (Aug 24, 2008)

*cough*Coke*cough*






Hope thuh the boss dun find out


----------



## wilddenim (Aug 24, 2008)

I wonder what happens to you if you get caught with a bottle of Cola in at your Pepsi company? XD

EDIT: Oh and I picked Pepsi... The taste are just right and Cola are too sweet and leaves behind bitter aftertaste.


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Aug 24, 2008)

PEPSI 

Cuz 
like half od the time i drink coke they have to much water and it tastes weird


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

Pepsi Twist, and only Pepsi Twist. It's one of my favorite fizz drinks.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually if you drive a Pepsi van, you can't drink Pepsi because people might think you just stole one from the delivery stock.
But if you're drinking Coke, there's no way it came out of the delivery cargo.

At least that's what I heard.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't taste a difference, sorry.


Oh wait, Fresca


----------



## Whizz (Aug 25, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> vanilla coke should be an option



They still sell that in Australia? Man...


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pepsi tastes way better, coke always leaves a sugary after taste that bugs me..


----------



## da_head (Aug 25, 2008)

coke.

though vanilla coke is so nasty. thank god they discontinued it


----------



## xalphax (Aug 25, 2008)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> Neither, Dr. Pepper FTW!
> 
> unfortunately dr. pepper is a very rare find over here!
> 
> ...



you can still get vanilla coke here.


----------



## gosp (Aug 25, 2008)

DIET COKE - Normal pepsi - normal coke - diet pepsi


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't really drink Soda at all but I like Pepsi better.


----------



## MoonCat5 (Aug 25, 2008)

Coke. I've always found Pepsi a bit too sweet.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Coke Zero, great taste zero sugar


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 26, 2008)

They both taste the same to me but I'd go with Pepsi because I like blue.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Aug 26, 2008)

Coke.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont really like either but if I had to pick out of the two it would be pepsi.


----------



## The Teej (Aug 26, 2008)

I much prefer Pepsi.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 26, 2008)

The answer is obvious. Its Sprite.


----------



## Urza (Aug 26, 2008)

Add cherry and they're both good.


----------



## da_head (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Coke Zero, great taste zero sugar



yeah. instead of sugar, they put in sum chemical shit that gives u cancer. awesome.


----------



## Urza (Aug 26, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cancer > sugar


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 26, 2008)

cokes just good.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 26, 2008)

i prefer dr. pepper out of both but if i could choose it would be....pepsi.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Vanilla Coke Zero

as for cancer, what doesnt give you cancer now adays?

Hell even eating veggies now will give you e. coli


----------



## javad (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate both


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 1, 2008)

Vanilla coke (not buyable in holland omfg.)
and cherry coke.

But actually I prefer fanta. And pepsi is gross...


----------



## Galactus (Sep 10, 2008)

I've always been a coke person.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

I prefer Vanilla coke but I will drink pepsi or coke.. Dont really care..


----------



## JPH (Sep 10, 2008)

I like both, Pepsi more though.

Ultimately:

Tea > Soda


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ultimately:
> 
> Tea > Soda


Of course, it's even much healthier. 


As for coke or pepsi, both of them give me insomnia, but I'd go for coke. o_o


----------



## Henrike (Sep 10, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> As for coke or pepsi, both of them give me insomnia, but I'd go for coke. o_o



me too, but i like the insomnia...
pepsi twist (with lemon), but you always can put some lemon in the coke, so i'd go for coke too


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Sep 11, 2008)

Crystal Pepsi>>>>>>>>>anything else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately they don't sell that anymore so I'm a certified Sprite-a-holic


----------



## Banger (Sep 11, 2008)

If I have to pick then I would have to go with coke.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 11, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94739&st=0


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing beats a good ol' Canadian grocery store branded President's Choice Cola.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 11, 2008)

Pepsi. It fizzes less.


----------



## lastdual (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember reading a study about this a while back. It was conducted on one of those drinking "challenges" where the labels are hidden.

Pepsi was found to be sweeter tasting. The result was that most people liked the sweeter drink more *initially*, but the same sweetness turned people off after a time. By the end of bottle, most actually preferred Coke's less sweet flavor over Pepsi's.

Thus, more sugar = better first taste, but you get sick of it. The more dry flavor provides better refreshment in the long run.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 11, 2008)

My fav. soda is RC. but my favorite DRINK is- *Waits for Kool-Aid guy to bust a hole in my wall* 

...

Snapple lemon iced tea.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Pepsi. Coke is like flat Pepsi and has no sweetness to it.


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 12, 2008)

Pepsi has a more crisp taste so i like it better! Coke makes my teeth feel all gritty and weird =|


----------



## walkearth (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know how can people still prefer coke before pepsi!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone of you who prefer the coke make an experiment. Buy a bottle of coke and a bottle of pepsi. Drink from the coke, wait two minutes and drink from the pepsi. After thatput some coke in a glass and put some pepsi in another glass. Leave them for a day, and tomorrow try each one of them. You'll be surprised


----------



## moozxy (Sep 13, 2008)

walkearth said:
			
		

> I don't know how can people still prefer coke before pepsi!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they'll be flat?


----------



## walkearth (Sep 13, 2008)

Only the one of them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, who cares about coke or pepsi, drink beer!


----------



## Prime (Sep 13, 2008)

Coke.


----------



## Lametta (Sep 14, 2008)

I prefer Coke but sometimes I drink Pepsi for a change. 
Pepsi it's just apparently sweeter because the taste vanish very fast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 coke keeps your mouth sweet for longer time. That's what I can't stand of Pepsi.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Pepsi is a lot better than coke. Coke tastes horrible.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2008)

Pepsi all the way. The only thing I will drink from Coke is Sprite and orange Fanta. I can't think of anything else Coke I will drink.


----------



## Talaria (Sep 15, 2008)

Coke has an overall nicer taste than pepsi as pepsi tastes really acidity and sweet while coke is...its just the coke side of life! But after arriving back from Japan recently i would have to say Watermelon fanta or Jelly Fanta (Yes thats right a can from a vending machine with fizzy and jelly mixed together inside, what will those crazy japs think of next) are the some of the nicest non-alcoholic drinks I've tried.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Sep 25, 2008)

Pepsi, because Pepsi Max is pretty much the only diet soft drink that doesn't taste disgusting!


----------



## superkris (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of brown cola but since I hate coffee and smart drink, when I need a caffein boost I drink Pepsi at my job even if I like Coca-Cola better...

There's no Coca-Cola machine at my job...

I heard that in the States Mountains Dew has more Caffein in it that both Pepsi and Coke
But no caffein in it here in Canada, funny!!


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Sep 28, 2008)

i prefer both because there both good but the only thing i hate about coke a cola is they use to put cocaine in it 

-----------


 
trying to sell my NDSL
Sold my R4 
"      "DSTT


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I prefer Pepsi than Coke >__< They're almost the same tho, both are good


except pepsi is slightly sweeter.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 1, 2008)

it's been years I didn't see Pepsi in france.
Maybe I don't care to look for it, or maybe they just don't sell them in my area.


Anyway, Coca cola taste different in each country.
They make it different for french, american or japanese.


So maybe french coca cola is like american pesi.
that, I can't tell, I never went to usa, but a friend of mine who did said coca cola was less tasted, more water taste.

it's even different in same country between caned or plastic bottles.


----------



## 2short (Oct 1, 2008)

She came from Greece, she had a thirst for knowledge
She studied sculpture at Saint Martin's College
That's where I caught her eye.
She told me that her Dad was loaded
I said "In that case I'll have a rum and *coca-cola*" 
She said "fine"


----------



## Twiggy12 (Oct 1, 2008)

i prefer pepsi max since it has more flavour the coke is good but its a bit dull when you think about it while your drinking peps




does a coke worker get fired if they get seen drinking pepsi while working?


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 2, 2008)

Green Tea and Root Beer (not at the same time, stupid).  My drinks of choice when I can't have a beer.


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Pepsi all the way!


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 6, 2008)

Coke > Pepsi > Pepsi MAX > Diet Coke > Coke Zero

I prefer coke, but diet coke tastes vile compared to Pepsi MAX.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pepsi


----------



## webjedi (Oct 6, 2008)

Milk


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 6, 2008)

Fuck both of them, I'd much have a good alcoholic beverage.


----------



## X D D X (Oct 6, 2008)

Coke, Pepsi is a bit harder to find here.


----------



## emirof (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually like the brand Cube Cola more than both.
But coke > pepsi


----------



## Flameburst (Oct 17, 2008)

I like coke better, no reason but it just tastes better, even though it tastes only slightly different.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 17, 2008)

Coke tastes better throughout the entire drink.

Pepsi taste better for the first 3 sips, then the rest of the bottle tastes awful.

Why?  Because Pepsi is sweeter but once your taste buds get used to the taste, the rest of the awful drink comes to surface.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

There is nothing better than this...


----------



## Seven (Nov 7, 2008)

Neither, I prefer tea or coffee. If I had to choose between the two, I'd take a Coke with ice.


----------



## NightKry (Nov 7, 2008)

Coke... =D

Red>Blue

XD


----------



## Chaaru (Nov 7, 2008)

*Coca-Cola!!*

*opens a can*


----------

